# WAM or G&S



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Which do you enjoy the most, Mozart’s Opera or Gilbert and Sullivan Operettas, 

Dan will now exit stage left :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My favorite opera is the Magic Mikado by Wolfgilbert Sullizart.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bettina said:


> My favorite opera is the Magic Mikado by Wolfgilbert Sullizart.


An unjustly neglected work. Almost as good as H.M.S. Figaro.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Which do you enjoy the most, Mozart's Opera or Gilbert and Sullivan Operettas,
> 
> Dan will now exit stage left :tiphat:


Mozart operas. Even so, there is still plenty of room for the brilliance of The Mikado.

This may come as a complete shock to the opera snobs at TC, but there are people out there who prefer Iolanthe, Pinafore and The Mikado over the Marriage of Figaro.

Dan, I hope I see more of your posts on Talk Classical!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This beats the other "funny " poll :devil:


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What is happening to this website? Lately, some pretty pedestrian questions have been being asked.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> What is happening to this website? Lately, some pretty pedestrian questions have been being asked.


I think this is a spoof of the pedestrian questions. At least, that's the spirit in which I took it!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Were the pedestrians walking down Piccadilly with a poppy or a lily in their medieval hands?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I prefer Gilbert and Sullivan over Mozart's operas in Italian but I prefer Mozart's operas in German over Gilbert and Sullivan.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Mozart is sublime, but ... which do I _enjoy _the most?

G&S.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> Which do you enjoy the most, Mozart's Opera or Gilbert and Sullivan Operettas,
> 
> Dan will now exit stage left :tiphat:


I have not listened to any of the operas/operettas of these composers. So my vote is for Rossini and others.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think the average answer will depend on the people you are posing this question to.

In an opera forum, of course a majority of the people (I would say almost all people, if the forum is not British or American) will enjoy Mozart most. 

Then again, if you ask people passing in the street, you would probably find more persons interested in a Beyoncé's concert than in an opera by Mozart, or an operetta by G&S.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

schigolch said:


> I think the average answer will depend on the people you are posing this question to.
> 
> In an opera forum, of course a majority of the people (I would say almost all people, if the forum is not British or American) will enjoy Mozart most.
> 
> Then again, if you ask people passing in the street, you would probably find more persons interested in a Beyoncé's concert than in an opera by Mozart, or an operetta by G&S.


Not quite Beyonce. but I thoroughly enjoyed Linda Ronstadt's Mabel in "The Pirates of Penzance." Kevin Kline's Pirate King was even more enjoyable. Saw it twice on stage. The movie was a disappointment, but I have the CDs.

Then Linda went on to try Mimi in "La Boheme." I passed on that.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, personal taste is, fortunately, unpredictable.

I myself prefer "Clair" or "Alone Again" by Gilbert O'Sullivan, to any tune from a Gilbert & Sullivan operetta (I would except here Sullivan's opera _Ivanhoe_).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

G&S is great fun. The operettas have cracking tunes and they are full of Gilbertian wit. They also have the attraction that even a modest amateur group can manage a reasonable performance - I have actually produced G&S when younger and everyone had a real fun time. However to compare them to the sublime operas of Mozart - too many the greatest operas ever written - is another matter. Don't do Sullivan that disservice. Just let him be the S of G&S


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

When I first saw the title I thought it was a comparison between Wham! and Gilbert and Sullivan. That would have been most disturbing to see!


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I love Gilbert & Sullivan's works. I am no opera snob, by any means. But, Mozart is my favorite opera composer (bar none). To me, no one is comparable to Mozart. No one.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

None of the above, I hate opera!:devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> None of the above, I hate opera!:devil:


Always time to change ones mind.


----------

